# [HELP] New Google Play Books App Problem



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

The new update to the Google Play Books app is fantastic; I've always bought all my books from Google, but the lack of features in its reader compared to the Kindle's reader always bothered me. Now, I would say Play Books is on par with Kindle in most regards. I've encountered an issue, though, which is ruining this new experience for me. I highlighted some text, just to try it out, and now I can't seem to figure out a way to undo the highlight. Am I missing something? Or is it possible that this is something the mighty Google overlooked?

Thanks!

UPDATE: I figured it out. Simply tap the highlighted word (NOT a long press like I was trying) and an X button will appear. Hope this helps someone at some point


----------

